# Importance Of Hukamnama - Some Queries



## Hardip Singh (Jun 14, 2009)

I request to the learned Gursikh members of the SPN to please clerify the followings. (These points were raised to me in a school meeting with some young Sikh kids but perchance I failed to satisfy them)

1. Why as per the SRM, it is necessary to have Hukum *ONLY* from the top left shabad of the ang which comes to us when we Parkash the SGGS. 
2. Was this being done in the same way when the Parkash of SGGS was done in front of our Guru sahibs in their time.
3. Almost all the Hukamnamas we take are roughly in between ang 500 to 800. *What about the rest of Shabads in the SGGS*. are those not HIS Hukams? Are those not dictates of the Akal Purakh which have come to us through the mouth of our reverened Guru Sahibs........." Har Karta Aap Muhoan Kadaye".

Please help me to answer their quest.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 14, 2009)

Hardip ji - I have exactly the same questions -- now for at least 4 years. Especially the one about the frequency of those page numbers. Has anyone done a hard count? The SGPC does have the hukamnamas archived for I think 2 or 3 years so it could be done. 

Does it have something to do with the fact that more you open a book in about the same place the binding becomes more flexible around that place and so future openings naturally just fall to that location? 

Wonder if the people at Sikhnet can explain this because they transcribe the hukamnama every morning into several languages. Sukha Singh Akaali probably has some insight into your questions. I bet Gyani ji does too.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 14, 2009)

Hardip singh ji and aad ji,
gurfateh.

IMHO..the SRM organisers were simply setting a UNIFORM Standard Procedure..and they chose this Top Left Hand Page rule...or turn back a page if the shaabd there began earlier...
Previous to this it was a FREE FOR ALL...people were picking up any shabd...SOME STILL DO this Manmatt - they have different methods for different times...early morning...top left..mid day..middle of left..late afternoon..right hand top...late evening...mid right..late night..bottom of right...and so on.
NO Method..NO Standard..NO Unifromity..aappah dhaapee !!!.

YES..the observation of most common Hukms is correct..based SIMPLY on the Practise of the OPEN Parakshed SGGS. The SGGS is HUGE..1429 pages..and naturally the Bir will open half way...or thereabouts...TOO MUCH on one side and it looks LOPSIDED and may DAMAGE the Binding as well or even cause the pages to TEAR as they are turned...  SO again PRACTICALITY...and COMMON SENSE.

Imho the Sikhitothemax website has an INDEX of ALL hukms taken so far in Darbar sahib...its available on their website....

Based on the Latest IT Age technology..imho the BEST way to take a HUKM would be Computerised RANDOMNESS !! Let the Computer DECIDE to open a RANDOM SHABAD. After all its HIS HUKM...no matter HOW we "take" it...Ultimately HE DECIDES. In this fashion..ALL 1429 pages would have an EQUAL CHANCE at hukm Generation...and we would hear shbads we had never heard before !!

Blessings and keep in chardeekalla jios..


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 14, 2009)

Gyani ji

Thanks for the info. It all sounds very logical to me.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jun 14, 2009)

Gyanni jee,
Thanks . This seem to be the only logic way. Let's leave the selection of the page in HIS hands. random slection , must be computerize. Pl device some way how to materlise it.
One quarry is left unanswered. What was the method prevelent in Guru sahib's time? Any reference.........
Regards and Guru Fateh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 15, 2009)

About Guru Jis time...The AAD Granth was paraksh in Harmandar sahib during Guru Arjun Jis time..according to the Gurbilas patshhis chhevin ( a highly controversial anti-sikh book but never the elss basic historicla source fo that time) the First Hukmnama was..Sri Adi Granth was installed in Sri Harmandir Sahib on 16th October 1604. Baba  Budha Ji in the presence of Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji Maharaaj read the first  Hukamnama below. The first Hukamnama now in S G G S J Page 783-784.
THIS HUkmana follows the SGPC SRM RULE..Top Left Hand Page...and this hukm is on Top Left Hnad of Page 784..and since it BEGINS earlier than that..the Page is Flipped BACKWARDS to page 783 BOTTOM...thus this Proves that the *SGPCSRM is RIGHT* Procedure while the *SANT SAMAAJ and Deras*  sanctioned proceudres to follow the "Different times different places" hukms is *WRONG.*

sUhI mhlw  5 ]

sMqw ky  kwrij Awip KloieAw hir kMmu krwvix AwieAw rwm ]
The Lord Himself has  stood up to resolve the affairs of the Saints; He has come to complete their  tasks.

Driq  suhwvI qwlu suhwvw ivic AMimRq jlu CwieAw rwm ]
The land is beautiful,  and the pool is beautiful; within it is contained the Ambrosial  Water.

AMimRq jlu  CwieAw pUrn swju krwieAw sgl mnorQ pUry ]
The Ambrosial Water is  filling it, and my job is perfectly complete; all my desires are  fulfilled.

jY jY kwru  BieAw jg AMqir lwQy sgl ivsUry ]
Congratulations are pouring in from  all over the world; all my sorrows are eliminated.

pUrn purK  Acuq AibnwsI jsu vyd purwxI gwieAw ]
The Vedas and the Puraanas sing  the Praises of the Perfect, Unchanging, Imperishable Primal Lord.

Apnw ibrdu  riKAw prmysir nwnk nwmu iDAwieAw ]1]
The Transcendent Lord has kept  His promise, and confirmed His nature; Nanak meditates on the Naam, the Name of  the Lord. 1

nv iniD  isiD iriD dIny krqy qoit n AwvY kweI rwm ]
The Creator has given me  the nine treasures, wealth and spiritual powers, and I do not lack  anything.

Kwq Krcq  iblCq suKu pwieAw krqy kI dwiq svweI rwm ]
Eating, spending and  enjoying, I have found peace; the gifts of the Creator Lord continually  increase.

dwiq svweI  inKuit n jweI AMqrjwmI pwieAw ]
His gifts increase and shall never be  exhausted; I have found the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts.

koit ibGn  sgly auiT nwTy dUKu n nyVY AwieAw ]
Millions of obstacles have all  been removed, and pain does not even approach me.

sWiq shj  Awnµd Gnyry ibnsI BUK sbweI ]
Tranquility, peace, poise and bliss in  abundance prevail, and all my hunger is satisfied.

nwnk gux  gwvih suAwmI ky Acrju ijsu vifAweI rwm ]2]
Nanak sings the Glorious  Praises of his Lord and Master, whose Glorious Greatness is wonderful and  amazing. 2

ijs kw  kwrju iqn hI kIAw mwxsu ikAw vycwrw rwm ]
It was His job, and He has  done it; what can the mere mortal being do?

Bgq sohin  hir ky gux gwvih sdw krih jYkwrw rwm ]
The devotees are adorned,  singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord; they proclaim His eternal  victory.

gux gwie  goibMd And aupjy swDsMgiq sMig bnI ]
Singing the Glorious Praises of  the Lord of the Universe, bliss wells up, and we are friends with the Saadh  Sangat, the Company of the Holy.

ijin audmu  kIAw qwl kyrw iqs kI aupmw ikAw gnI ]
He who made the effort to  construct this sacred pool - how can his praises be recounted?

ATsiT qIrQ  puMn ikirAw mhw inrml cwrw ]
The merits of the sixty-eight sacred  shrines of pilgrimage, charity, good deeds and immaculate lifestyle, are found  in this sacred pool.

piqq pwvnu  ibrdu suAwmI nwnk sbd ADwrw ]3]
It is the natural way of the Lord and  Master to purify sinners; Nanak takes the Support of the Word of the Shabad.  3

gux inDwn  myrw pRBu krqw ausqiq kaunu krIjY rwm ]
The treasure of virtue is my  God, the Creator Lord; what Praises of Yours should I sing, O Lord?

sMqw kI  bynµqI suAwmI nwmu mhw rsu dIjY rwm ]
The prayer of the Saints is, ""O  Lord and Master, please bless us with the supreme, sublime essence of Your  Name.""

nwmu dIjY  dwnu kIjY ibsru nwhI iek iKno ]
Please, grant us Your Name, grant us  this blessing, and do not forget us, even for an instant.

gux gopwl  aucru rsnw sdw gweIAY Anidno ]
Chant the Glorious Praises of the  World-Lord, O my tongue; sing them forever, night and day.

ijsu pRIiq  lwgI nwm syqI mnu qnu AMimRq BIjY ]
One who enshrines love for the  Naam, the Name of the Lord, his mind and body are drenched with Ambrosial  Nectar.

ibnvMiq  nwnk ieC puMnI pyiK drsnu jIjY ]4]
Prays Nanak, my desires have been  fulfilled; gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Lord, I live. 4

Some accounst say that Guur Arjun Ji took the Hukm and others say baba buddha Ji took it.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 15, 2009)

Further.
Guru Arjun Ji sahib was executed soon after and His Maal asbaab properties incluidng Harmandar shaib etc etc were ordered by the Emperor Jehangir to be given to Prithi Chand his brother and claimant to the Gurgadee. Guru hargobind Ji sahib was young child and he is said to have moved to Wadalli and then was taken priosner for 12 years...and the AAD Granth was in the possession fo the Dhirmallihas...and also harmandar sahib as well. NONE of the GURUS from Guru har rai j, Guur harkishan Ji, Guur teg bahdur Ji and Guru Gobind Singh ji ever visited Harmandir sahib/Amrtisar. Only the KHALSA much later came back and took over..off and on..Bhai mani Singh ji was garnthi for a while till he was executed...ONLY in the late 1920s did the KHALSA REALLY take over with the formation fo the SGPC and Akali Dal..the Mahants of Harmandir and Akal Takhat RAN AWAY when a Jatha approached to take over....During the over 200 years of turmoil..the Nirmalas and sanatanists ahd enough time to change the maryada of Harmandir towards vedanta/sanatinsim/..while the Khalsa fought for its LIFE...Hundreds of MOORTEES lined the Parkarma in 1920...not enough space to walk even...all these were THROWN OUT...hence the HINDU/ARYA SAMAJ answe/REVENGE was to build an EXACT REPLICA..the DURGIANA MANDIR just a few miles away...and NOW the SANTS have BUILT another exact replica in MALWA at Mastuanna sahib  and named it ANGEETHA SAHIB..meaning a TAJ MAHAL+Harmandir Two in One !!! TWO ANTI GURMATT anti gurbani anti maryada actions !!!


----------

